

One man's 3-year experiment in eating organic food - all the time - gscott
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/12/04/healthscience/snparker.php

======
likpok
One problem with his health is that he has significantly adjusted his diet, in
addition to switching to organic food. This makes the conclusions about his
health very suspect (Especially as Americans eat too much meat and not enough
fruits/veggies/grains, IIRC).

~~~
teuobk
Exactly. Unfortunately, I doubt that a proper controlled, double-blind study
would be practical for this amount of time.

------
shadytrees
> _His urine is a brighter yellow, a sign that he is ingesting more vitamins
> and nutrients._

Other, equally scientific explanations: He's happier. He's drinking more
sunshine juice. The yellow humors are growing.

~~~
umjames
_Other, equally scientific explanations: He's happier. He's drinking more
sunshine juice. The yellow humors are growing._

Sunshine juice? Do you mean Sunny D? I don't think that's organic :)

I always thought the yellow urine was a sign of too much salt and not enough
water in your system. Isn't clear, water-like urine the optimal case?

------
sidsavara
It's an interesting idea, but the article doesn't really give any details
except that he wakes up earlier, feels like he has more energy (very
subjective, as they don't back this up with any facts) and his urine is
brighter yellow. I wish this had been a better article, but still a nice find.
Perhaps they are saving the details for the book.

~~~
qqq
I thought urine yellowness had to do with how much water you drank, so it's
more or less diluted.

~~~
bd
It seems he is overdosing on vitamins.

 _Yellowing/light Orange may be caused by removal of excess B vitamins from
the bloodstream._

 _"Fluorescent Yellow / Greenish urine may be caused by dietary supplemental
vitamins, especially the B vitamins."_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine#Unusual_coloration>

------
jcapote
Must be a millionaire

------
petercooper
_Fruits, vegetables and animals can be 100 percent organic._

As opposed to fruit, vegetables and animals that are _not_ entirely derived
from living organisms?

~~~
petercooper
Just in case anyone's still confused, yes, fruit, vegetables and animals _are_
living organisms ;-)

